# King fishing from palafox pier



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

I am new to fishing down at palafox. i have fished it a couple of times only catching trout on cut mullet. But i was really excited to hear that people catch such a variety of fish there in the fall season. Is there anyone who can tell me what kind of set up i need to get involved in teh fall king action from palafox pier. Or what to use for some of the larger species that can be caught here? How deep is the water? Where can i get or what type of bait is used. I know that at the pier i have used live hardtails but what do people take to catch kings in the bay? How about the tide and weather. i would appreciate any help i can get. thanks.:letsdrink


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Live menhaden or mullet are probably the two prime baits used. If you don't have a large cast net to catch them just use what you can catch right there. Kings in the bay will hit a white trout or a big croaker under a baloon. You might go by Outcast for some homemade king leaders. Tell them what kind of rod and reel setup you have and if it isn't capable of handling a big king they will set you up. Kings can show anytime of the day but first light is usually prime time. Pick up some kind of weighted pier gaff just in case no one is around.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Like he said usually early morning is best. I haven't been early in the morning this year but usually this time of year there are a ton of people there early in the mornings fishing with live menhaden under a balloon. You could probably drop a sabiki down beside the pier and catch some bait if you needed to.


----------

